# What is this?



## Ricky Bee (Apr 16, 2011)

It is a little blurry, but if it is not moving I'm pretty sure it's a ladybug pupa. If you had aphids on that plant, that's even more compelling evidence, since ladybugs are beneficial insects that eat nothing but aphids.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like full grown ladybugs to me. We have them very thick here some years.

No, don't get rid of them. They are one of the most beneficial insects you can have in your garden. You can even buy them to put in your garden.


----------



## Claudia80 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you  I looked up some pictures and thats exactly what they are  I will leave them alone.


----------



## Apiator (Apr 8, 2011)

Yep, that's a ladybug, and they are your friends. I can't believe you've never seen them before. :scratch:

You can also "trap crop" aphids. I keep a patch of arugula and let it reseed every year. Aphids seem to prefer it to everything else I grow, so that's the only place I see them.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

The ladybug larvae are also interesting, They will eat about half the number of aphids as an adult but they look completely different. They remind me of tiny alligators.


----------



## kennedy (Jul 31, 2009)

i think it might be asian bug pick it up and see if it bites you.if it has a stink defence its probably asian bug. its sort of hard to see


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I agree I think it's too orange for a regular ladybug. The Asian ones are more orange and the native ones are more reddish. The Asian ones, as mentioned, bite.


----------



## Claudia80 (Aug 19, 2010)

Its the larva, you really want me to allow it to bite me???


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

It's not the larvae. Ladybug larvae are longer, darker with only a bit of color and appear more like an alligator than a VW bug. There's no mistaking them.

In my old home state of NY, the nine-spotted ladybug is the state insect. It is nearly extinct now, being crowded out by the introduced, non-native Asian ladybug.

Wayne


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Waynesgarden is right, it's not a larvae. It *is* a ladybug pupa!

Take a look here:

http://willowridge.shs.k12.ny.us/WR...ij/01B9F505-00758307.1/life cycle ladybug.jpg


----------



## Claudia80 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you, your right.


----------

